
Show HN: Matterhorn – Your new project manager - Linnea
https://matterhorn.io
======
SEMW
First thought: you've priced it quite ambitiously. A 10 user team would be
$90/month, compared to $20 for JIRA + JIRA Agile, $42 for Asana premium, $50
for Trello business (or free for normal trello), $35 for Pivotal Tracker, ...

(Which isn't to say it necessarily should be cheaper, only that it seems
surprising to see that price without any attempt to compare or justify why you
believe that e.g. it's already, at launch, worth 3x as much as Pivotal
Tracker).

~~~
tghw
What do you pay 10 people in a month? Probably somewhere between $60,000 and
$100,000? Is the $90 vs $20 really that big of a difference? Especially if
it's a good tool that helps your team be slightly more productive.

I'm not saying that it will, I haven't tried it so I have no idea. I'm just
surprised that people really want to shave less than $100 off of the tools
they provide their team.

~~~
twerquie
That logic doesn't make any sense. It's like saying hey, my car costs thirty
thousand dollars, why shouldn't I spend $50 on a sandwich?

~~~
phreeza
No, its more like buying premium oil for an expensive car.

~~~
spdustin
Which I still wouldn't do. It's a commodity, engine oil, and largely the same
between brands. Ditto with PM software. Or most any other software.

If the creators of Matterhorn can continue to shelve egos, keep effecting some
humble sincerity and focus on why their tool is better, we may find it's an
exception to that rule.

Edit: clarified that the devs are already showing low-ego and sincerity - I
realized my wording didn't suggest that earlier.

~~~
serf
>Which I still wouldn't do. It's a commodity, engine oil, and largely the same
between brands. Ditto with PM software. Or most any other software.

As a former mechanic I would like to point out a flaw in your way of thinking
about engine oil as a commodity similar across the board.

Regular engine oils vary in overall quality not due to the oil itself being of
substantially better or worse quality itself, but because of the different
combinations of surfactants and detergents that the varying brands use, and
molecular uniformity allowing tighter tolerances in the engineered part using
the oil in question.

The more expensive the motor oil, the less it chemically looks like crude oil
until you get to the most expensive types of oils (synthetics), which aren't
crude based at all but synthesized using the Fischer-Tropsch process.

Precision engineered parts _require_ synthetic oils. It's akin to placing your
smartphone face down on an asphalt sidewalk. At high speeds and temperatures
the contaminants in a lower grade oil will destroy the car that calls for the
50 dollar oil cans, and it'd be ill advised to ignore the need for it.

------
eranation
Looks great, very appealing landing page, message is passed clearly.

Feedback stuff:

1) agree with pricing plan, too high for large teams

2) call for action - I saw the "sign in" button immediately, but had to scroll
all the way down for sign up, will be nice to have a floating sign up button
just next to sign in, and in the sign in page, have a link such as "not
registered? sign up here" in case people click the wrong button.

3) this is more due to my personal taste, but no gmail sign up is lowering my
will to spend time to test the product. I want to click click, play with it a
few mins, and if it's good suggest it to my team. I don't have time to fill a
form (I'm exaggerating a little, but this goes through a lot of people's mind,
filling forms is annoying for some people)

4) I'd like to see a demo the product. having a dummy project that anyone can
see with a "guest" login will be really great. (good if you are not willing to
add gmail login for any reason)

5) if not a demo, at least a video. the gif is great, so I think a longer
video will be even better, seems like a very slick UI.

all in all looks great, I like the hybrid approach, will give it a look.

~~~
Linnea
Hey, thanks for great advice. Demo is a really great idea, we're planning to
expand the landing page with more info but went for an early launch just to
test the waters. Ended up with a lot more attention than anticipated :)

~~~
spiritplumber
A guest project would be great for us EE learning-by-fiddling types :)

------
adamgravitis
The rule of thumb with this kind of thing is you try to use plausible data in
your screen shots. Having "moar project" and "even more project", and "super
project" and "new project" makes it hard to envision what your product is
really useful for.

~~~
ahmacleod
Even better: use data from your own project management (or at least pretend
you're using it internally).

------
dnlmzw
I think your landingpage looks good, but overall I have a hard time seeing
exactly how it makes life easier for me.

I have worked in most of the roles you describe, but even after having
scrolled to the bottom, I don't exactly understand how it is tailored to the
roles.

What I was left with is that you have boards and progressbars. Doesn't really
compare to the stuff I already use.

Maybe you could explain even better how each role can tailor an interface to
meet their needs, and what you provide better than other software out there.

~~~
Linnea
Great point, we were working on creating a better tour of the product but
decided to launch a more stripped down version just to test the waters, ended
up getting a lot more attention than we thought we would! Working on
presenting a better breakdown of the features and how they solve pertinent
issues for each user type's workflow.

------
eastbayjake
The fact that this post has made it to #2 despite the huge number of PM tools
out there reveals two things:

(1) Project Management is painful and the existing providers still don't fully
grasp what the market needs/wants

(2) Matterhorn must be doing something right to get over the noise, so kudos
to your team! For me, it's your realization that not everyone manages their
workflow in the same way, so being able to coordinate while giving people
their personal preferences is really powerful. I wish I could see a demo!

~~~
slantyyz
>> (1) Project Management is painful and the existing providers still don't
fully grasp what the market needs/wants

PM is painful, but I think existing providers do grasp what _their_ markets
need/want. There is no such thing as one PM tool for everyone.

The reason why there is a proliferation of PM tools -- and why many vendors
survive-- is that they tend to cater to different needs and audiences.

------
eterm
Disappointed to see it's a saas app with no ability to self-host. For project
management I think information is too confidential to be using a third party
cloud provider.

I'll keep it bookmarked though, perhaps my attitude in this regard is out of
date.

~~~
Roritharr
It's not. We've just received a new project which forced us to redo our whole
company IT and go back to Selfhosted Solutions in a ISO 27001 Datacenter.
(luckily the company that datacenter belongs to is in our building and
provides our internet, so we have direct network access to the servers)

Atlassian is so successful in a big part due to their self-hosting option.

~~~
teh_klev
I agree, we self host Jira and Confluence for all our sensitive stuff. We'd
love to self host our HipChat but the price is just a bit rich right now, so
we make sure the teams don't post sensitive stuff there.

------
uniclaude
This page does a _very_ good job at explaining what this project is about. I'd
like to have a comparison of features with the competition somewhere (on
another page maybe?), but this is very good.

Interesting project, I'll give it a try.

~~~
Linnea
Thank you! We're working on creating a tour page that would walk you through
more of the features and explain how it differs from the competition.

~~~
sanderjd
Just to add to the positive feedback - the problem statement of "people in
different roles have different goals" spoke to me _immediately_. If you stay
focused on solving that problem, and pull it off really well, this could be a
great product! (I signed up, but haven't played with it yet.)

------
dsr_
No visible privacy/security policy. I'm going to trust confidential company
information to somebody on the net who doesn't address privacy and security
concerns on the very first page? No, I'm not.

~~~
joshcrowder
Hey there, very good point. I'm adding the pages now.

------
noodle
The number of people balking at $9/mo in this thread is amazing. $9 is nothing
compared to salaries. If it saves you 1 hour of productivity per month, you
get 10x return on that cost straight away.

------
thejosh
Your signup form no worky.

Mixed Content: The page at
'[https://matterhorn.io/register'](https://matterhorn.io/register') was loaded
over HTTPS, but requested an insecure XMLHttpRequest endpoint
'[http://api.matterhorn.dev/users.json'](http://api.matterhorn.dev/users.json').
This request has been blocked; the content must be served over
HTTPS.app-6c6e7022ec9660d68ebd624054790399.js:3
sendapp-6c6e7022ec9660d68ebd624054790399.js:3
p.extend.ajaxapp-6c6e7022ec9660d68ebd624054790399.js:6467 (anonymous
function)app-6c6e7022ec9660d68ebd624054790399.js:3
p.event.dispatchapp-6c6e7022ec9660d68ebd624054790399.js:3 g.handle.h

~~~
joshcrowder
Good find! All fixed :)

~~~
wrl
Still having difficulties registering here.

> Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the
> remote resource at
> [https://api.matterhorn.io/users.json](https://api.matterhorn.io/users.json).
> This can be fixed by moving the resource to the same domain or enabling
> CORS.

------
Bedon292
Looks nice, but was sorely disappointed there was no self hosting option. I
would be very interested if I could keep my data on my servers, but cannot
move to this otherwise.

~~~
stax012
Just curious–why do you want to host the data on your own servers?

~~~
Bedon292
Confidentiality and security. Sharing that level of information with outside
organizations is just not possible in some situations. Regulated industries
need to have full auditable control of all of their data and infrastructure,
and a third party does not allow for that.

Even if it was possible for me, I still would not want that level of
information out there with a third party. It increases the surface area for an
attack, and puts the company at greater risk relying on an unknown level of
security which there is no direct control over.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Perfectly put. I would also add that the SaaS market has shown enough
volatility that if I can't run it on my own instance there are no guarantees
that a service will exist a year from now.

When it comes to my personal todo list, I'm ok with that. When we're talking
about a project management tool that becomes a part of your team's culture,
concerns mount quickly.

------
sergiotapia
This service looks really cool, I like that it's flexible for different
preferences. Some guys on my team like Trello's columns better while others
like full blown tickets a la JIRA.

Will you offer some sort of micro plan for small teams of 5 or 6?

Here's a good comparison of the various PM tools so you can compare Matterhorn
to the established players. [http://stackshare.io/stackups/trello-vs-asana-vs-
basecamp-vs...](http://stackshare.io/stackups/trello-vs-asana-vs-basecamp-vs-
jira)

~~~
Linnea
Thank you!

We're planning on developing the pricing structure so that there are a couple
of more options.

At the moment we're trying to gauge traction and get enough users to be able
to take the project further.

On a side note, that PM tool comparison link is a great resource!

------
efriese
I like it. Here are a few thoughts: 1\. I agree about the price point. If it
were $5 I might be a buyer. I know it's insignificant, but it adds up when you
have a team of people. 2\. I would run this entire site on SSL. There's some
good stuff to sniff here. 3\. I don't like having to type in the name of a
project and clicking the + to get to the form. I would rather just click + and
get the form. Didn't seem intuitive to me. 4\. When leaving comments on a
feature, it was duplicating the comment. My username was there and then the
same comment with blank user data. 5\. On the "dashboard" or whatever you want
to call it, tickets that I have assigned to myself for today aren't showing
up. I have to go to the planner. 6\. I clicked "Board" and then all of the
links died. Refresh got me to the board. 7\. When I move things in the
Planner, they don't seem to take effect. I can't seem to get a ticket into
Today.

Overall, I like what you've done here. I like being able to segment by
customer and the board. Simple interface that is good once you learn the
workflow.

------
Jun8
I've been looking for a long a time for a good PM software that is standalone
(personal use) or can be self-hosted (easy setup a must). Cloud hosting is a
show-stopper when you're in a large company.

~~~
EvaK_de
Already heard about Collabtive? Very easy deployment on your own webserver (or
via Debian sources), FOSS:

[http://collabtive.o-dyn.de/](http://collabtive.o-dyn.de/)

Disclosure: I'm one of the lead devs.

~~~
sj4nz
Did you realize that your demo page for Collabtive does not allow the user to
choose their language? It appears to default to Chinese for the user
interface.

~~~
EvaK_de
It's reset to English every hour. I've now reset it manually.

But you're right, the user should be able to select the language on the online
demo before login. I will add this to my TODOs. Thx!

One of the burdens that comes with more than 40 locales... ;-)

------
zjy711_gmail
First of all: thank you for not asking for a credit card for the free trail
version, thumbs up!

I skipped the demo and played around a bit, there are some things I like a
lot:

1\. When you go to the Home page, the 'To Do Today' Section is cool, when I
start my day and open the page, knowing my ToDos gives me a focus, very
helpful! 2\. On the project board page, filtering tasks by clicking the
buttons is very easy, very easy and efficient!

I've used other similar tools before: Mingle, Jira, Trello, etc. In my
opinion, each has pros and cons, you need to know what's best for you within
your budget. Jira doesn't have the hottest UX, configuring might be a
challenge, but it's good enough for daily usage. Trello is small and less
overwhelming, it's very handy and no confusion for most of the time. Mingle is
pretty good with sharing visibility of your project, they support different
card views (you can create a card for almost everything: feature, bug, etc.)
and you can pick up your favorite: cards wall, hierarchy, list, tree.
Matterhorn has a neat UI and they put lot of effort on walking your through
the product, features look cool too.

Overall the product looks good, and price is fair. Good luck!

------
Maro
"Designer, Developer, Copywriter, Project Manager, Strategist, Accountant,
Client Relations"

Maybe it'd be better to concentrate on one usa-case. Say Accountant. That way
you have more focus. Once you talked to 10-100 accountants and made sure the
product is good for them, move on to the next use-case.

------
bdg
From a sales perspective I can't tell the difference between this and trello
in less than 60 seconds.

When I load the page I see I can "try it" but I don't want to invest the time.
Show me exactly why your product is going to be more valuable and worth the
time to migrate over.

------
catern
> You all have slightly different workflows: workflows that enable you to do
> your thing in the best way possible.

> You could force everyone to track their time and their progress in exactly
> the same way, even if it doesn't fit their workflow

These lines briefly made me hopeful that this was some clever layer in front
of all the various project management systems that would allow them to talk to
each other.

I would value this because I vastly prefer the seemingly uncommon terminal-
based workflow, and such a layer would presumably be able to talk to Emacs
org-mode or whatever, just as it talks to Jira.

As it is, this is just another project management system that doesn't fit my
workflow.

------
fnordfnordfnord
How about educational licensing? I'm forever trying to fit real PM tools into
my curriculum but it is hard to do.

Also subscriptions are really hard to deal with at an .edu, and at
16weeks/semester (14 really) so 4 months x $9.00 x nStudents

~~~
Linnea
That's a really interesting prospect, we hadn't really thought about
educational licensing because we weren't sure of the applications. But we'll
definitely keep that in mind

------
benmccann
I got a 404 when clicking the reset password link that was emailed to me.

The create new project button was broken.

It's unclear what the pricing is. The homepage says $9/user/month. When I
logged in I think the price was 9£/user/month

~~~
joshcrowder
Apologies -- Fixed

------
cpursley
Isn't project management software a solved problem already?

Seems like all this effort on these type of pm systems could have been applied
to some niche market that's still using custom MS Access systems built in the
early 2000s.

~~~
tonyarkles
Not to criticize those who have worked on project management systems in the
past, but I've found that most systems are generally pretty painful for me.
Generally the project management "systems" that work best for me is something
like a shared Evernote checklist or org-mode, but those aren't nearly as good
for clients/teams to use.

One of the things that I've often encountered is a granularity/association
problem: tasks often become either Omnibus tasks where there's a shitload of
stuff jammed into a single task, or a spread out mishmash of related tasks
that don't have very good linking between them.

A good example would be a web development feature. I'm going to do the
backend, someone else is going to do the frontend. Those are two pretty
distinct tasks, but there's a lot of shared communication there. And most PM
systems I've used don't have a (good) way to link those together. Mostly in my
experience, 3rd party tools end up getting used, with links to shared
wiki/moqups/google docs/dropbox whatever.

If I need to have 7 tabs open (email, slack, trello, moqups, google docs...)
to get all the information I need to figure out what I need to work on next,
my PM system isn't serving me very well.

~~~
Linnea
I wouldn't say project management is really a solved problem, and definitely
wouldn't claim that Matterhorn solves 100% of all problems with project
management systems.

The biggest issue we had in our team was that some team members are just
slowed down by having to use a project management tool and would much prefer
to just have a written checklist on their desk, but obviously this causes a
lot of issues when you're trying to keep track of what's been done and what
hasn't. The planner was created to help circumvent this issue, when tickets
are assigned to a user and planned for a certain date they become a checklist
on that user's dashboard. This way we were able to let checklisters do their
thing uninterrupted and still have their progress tracked on the board and the
general product overview.

Tasks becoming either omnibus or overly fragmented is familiar to us too.
Matterhorn has a feature grouping system that can help but it always comes
down to how you use them. It might be an interesting problem to solve for the
future.

~~~
tonyarkles
Heh, the written checklist is definitely something I can relate to! I'll
probably give this a try, it seems like you've had some of the same issues
I've had :)

------
frik
A British SaaS named after a mountain in Switzerland.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matterhorn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matterhorn)

It seems Uber started a new hype repurposing German words. The opposite is
happening in German speaking countries: "handy" for cell phone and "public
viewing" for watching a live TV event on a projected wall.

Can one integrate his mailbox? Outlook and MS project server/Sharepoint are a
good example, though there is room for improvements.

~~~
harperlee
There's also a Matterhorn in California, if I'm not mistaken. But, if they're
british, perhaps it is indeed because of the swiss one!

~~~
spdustin
That one is a Disneyland roller coaster, loosely themed after the real one.
And a decent one, at that!

------
q2
As others listed, in project management space, there are already various tools
like Jira,Asana ...etc.

Personally, this space appear more crowded. So far, I have read only positive
feedback on existing tools like Jira/trello ...etc and I have not read many
bad experiences (may be I have limited exposure). Is there really a
window/space for new entrant?

To the current users of other tools: Are these tools (Jira/trello ...etc)
fundamentally different to each other or just incremental differences while
fundamentally similar?

------
karka91
I see nothing about integrations or an API. Thats a bit dissapointing

~~~
joshcrowder
We're just finishing up the documents for the API, the whole API is going to
be open.

Also Slack integration is coming in the next few days

~~~
leesalminen
Awesome, I had been wondering about Slack.

------
gk1
Can you explain the benefits of using this over any of the other project
management apps like Trello and Basecamp?

Also: The centered text is annoying to read when there's a series of
paragraphs.

------
emiller829
This may be nitpicking, but I really liked the marketing material here, aside
from this phrase:

"Do you need a way to divide your resources across multiple projects[...]"

It's a pet peeve of mine that so many processes and tools use the phrase
"resource" in place of person. It may not have been what was meant by
"resources" here, but that's how it reads.

How about:

"Do you need a way to manage multiple projects[...]"

or...

"Do you need a way to divide your time between multiple projects[...]"

~~~
Linnea
That's a really good point. We were trying not to be too sales-pitchy and just
get across why we love Matterhorn and how it can help you with your projects.
I think the word resource was a bit of misplaced "marketing-speak" that went
into the final version. Taking your recommendation on board :)

~~~
emiller829
WOOO! Happy to hear it. :D Thanks for the response!

------
peterevans
Definitely more information about your integrations would be really helpful.
For software like this, having an integration with Zendesk to bring tickets
into the tracker or Github Issues into the tracker is essential; to the point
where having an open API is great, but you're probably going to have to do the
legwork for those integrations.

Having said that, I think there's a lot of room for improvement in the issue
tracking space. Good luck!

------
kudu
Do you have any discounts or even free hosting for nonprofits? I run one which
could really benefit from something like this but it's way out of our budget.

~~~
olivier1664
I was also hoping a free hosting for my week-end projects. It would allow me
to try the service, and maybe, become an evangelist inside my company.

Currently, while there is a free issue management in GitHub or BitBucket,
these systems are too light. JIRA would have been great, but there is no way I
pay when I do hobbit projects. IMO, a good way to do that is to be free for
project with less than 3 users. Or have the first 3 users free, once the
project team grows, there is no more choice than to pay :)

------
capex
What's so attractive about project management tools? Why do we see so many
companies doing the same thing with slight variations?

------
Animats
Aw, it's just a project management tool. I was expecting a automated project
manager, like Microsoft Middle Manager 3.0.

------
apunic
I see that many upvotes and comments--can anyone summarize in few bullets why
this tool is superior to the hundreds of other project management tools?

The landing page and product though very nice and stylish seem not offer any
outstanding feature or did I miss something?

Edit: this comment was downranked in the thread in less than 50 seconds,
anyone has an idea why?

------
devonoel
Honestly, my biggest issue with this landing page is the dummy text in the
screenshots. Its nitpicking for sure, but it would look nicer if you took the
time to give the projects realistic names in the screenshots and whatnot. Also
that Sign In button needs another 5-10px of margin at the top.

Otherwise its a very nice landing page in my opinion.

~~~
Linnea
I know what you mean, I often have a chuckle at the dummy text in screenshots
of other products, but it is easy to miss when you have lots of test data
names left in there. Updated this now :)

~~~
devonoel
+1, looks much nicer :)

------
cheald
The screenshots need to be not-test-data. Make up some fake company with fake
tasks; looking at screenshots of a development environment leave me
underwhelmed.

What I want to know is "Why should I use this over Asana?"; the copy doesn't
address it, and the screenshots leave me unsure as to the specific use cases
for the product.

------
subpixel
First thought: show me more app when I load your page, less aspirational
lifestyle props. (Is that a moustache brush?)

~~~
Linnea
I see your point, the initial tagline on this was "project management no
matter what your team looks like" which made a bit more sense with the
aspirational lifestyle props, it does make a bit less sense now. None of us
own a moustache brush, unfortunately :)

------
higherpurpose
Would you be able to offer it for free for up to 5 members? I figure this
would spread the word of mouth quicker and once startups begin using it, and
have enough money after they increase their team beyond 5 members, they'll
just upgrade to it, rather than switch.

Or do you think free members aren't worth the hassle?

~~~
Linnea
Hi there, we're currently still working out a good price point that would
allow us to keep this project rolling while not putting off users. We've been
completely bootstrapped up until this point and are hoping to be able to
slowly build up enough momentum to the point where offering free use plans
wouldnt suck up all our resources and jeopardise the future of the project.
We're definitely keeping your suggestion in mind though.

------
cvburgess
Does anyone know if this does (or has plans to) integrate with GitHub / GitHub
issues? I have a pretty similar setup with Trello right now that feeds off of
various repos, but this would be a simpler setup if it integrated nicely.

~~~
Linnea
Definitely plans to integrate with Github. We're working on rolling out better
integrations over the coming month, we're especially excited about adding
slack integration too.

~~~
ferrouswheel
Anyway to sign up to an announce list?

Without github integrations this would end up being another tool to divide our
time across, but with github integration then I could see it solving the
higher level project management issues that github doesn't do so well.

------
untilHellbanned
Looks nice but sign in being http, whereas landing page being https is
backwards.

~~~
petertheface
Yeah - the whole frontend (and API) running over HTTP is really making me not
want to use this. It's 2015 – certificates are cheap, or Cloudflare is free.

------
colinmegill
I feel like this is already picked apart by more focused competitors that
already exist. For instance, the todos part of this app is competing with
Todoist et. al., the kanban board competes with Trello et. al., etc.

------
ssmoot
The copy needs a fair bit of work. It needs to be more brief. The sentence
fragments are difficult to read. It only works if I imagine two voices, like
one of those commercials employing a fake conversation.

------
dccoolgai
Looks promising. Seems vaguely Trello-ish. Can you compare and contrast?
Specifically, why would I pay for this when I get Trello for free? And Trello
has a really good API. Anything comparable here?

~~~
Linnea
Hey there, I'd say the key difference between Matterhorn and Trello is that
Matterhorn is more aimed at allowing a team to maintain multiple projects at
once - for example overviewing the progress of all your projects at once and
planning your project from a global planner rather than having to set due
dates on individual tickets.

~~~
jcc80
This sounds very good. I see a calendar icon but wonder what the calendar
actually looks like. A limited trial may help potential users answer questions
like that. Either way, impressive and will keep an eye on this.

------
teh_klev
As a "project management" tool, can this do critical path analysis, resource
allocation, Gantt charts (gotta love a Gantt chart) etc. The usual PM stuff we
use in MS Project?

------
saukrates
Looks interesting, but lack of task dependency would be a deal breaker. One of
the reasons our team has stuck with Smartsheets.

I agree with earlier comment asking for a demo project.

------
LandoCalrissian
Looks very nice. Small deal, but the web fonts appear to be getting blocked
for me so you may want to host those on the same domain. Keep up the good
work!

~~~
Linnea
Thanks for letting us know! Typekit can be a bit of a bastard at times!

~~~
huhtenberg
[http://i.imgur.com/EVRuCIx.png](http://i.imgur.com/EVRuCIx.png) \- latest
Firefox on Windows. Tried on two separate boxes, none gets your Proxima Nova,
so the whole thing ends up looking like butt :) Sorry.

Perhaps at least use sans-serif as a fallback font?

------
VLM
Looks intra-team. How does it handle inter-team access control and/or some
kind of read only for non-paying users who just want to know whats up?

------
ghost989
The company behind this is bankrupt and shutting down. I would avoid this
software and there is absolutely no guarantee for service or support.

------
teachingaway
Gray text on a light-gray background is difficult to read.

[http://contrastrebellion.com/](http://contrastrebellion.com/)

~~~
vortico
Someone should make a protest site for that protest site against slow, glitchy
scrolling design over usability.

------
hsuresh
Congrats on the launch! How is it different from asana/trello and a host of
other tools? Why should someone use this over those tools?

All the best!

------
temuze
I'd make it freemium, like Slack or Trello. I'm hesitant to sign up for
anything or pay for something without trying it.

~~~
Linnea
At the moment we don't have the capacity or resources to support free
accounts, however we are offering a free thirty day trial without requiring
any payment details from the user. If we find a stable revenue stream or raise
investment we will be able to consider freemium as an option.

------
brandon272
Get a demo online ASAP. I have no interest in signing up, confirming email,
etc. just to see what the product even looks like.

~~~
joshcrowder
Thanks Brandon - We're working on it right now :)

------
tehabe
why is it so hard to tell who is making all this, where are they, where is
this app hosted, where is the company.

I mean this is not aimed at causal users but to people who might want to use
this on a daily basis with very important stuff.

And they are suppose to trust an anonymous website?

This is really confusing for me.

~~~
onderkalaci
I certainly agree with you. I am not willing to share my whole project
information with someone who I have no ideas.

------
sdrothrock
Are there any tools like this that support Japanese? The only one I've found
so far is JIRA.

------
thejosh
Really cool.

Looks like Asana?, but with a focus for agencies who have multiple projects /
deadlines?

~~~
Linnea
Yes exactly, Matterhorn's niche is really for managing multiple projects at
once, allowing you to have global overview as well as allowing you to focus in
on what needs doing in the moment

------
Guthur
I was really hoping from the title that I could finally find a way to get rid
of our PMs.

But it's just another SCRUM/agile board which seem to just give PMs the means
to layer more complex processes on top of my job.

------
digital-rubber
While reading others' first thoughts,

My first thought was hey is this an add-on for gitlab? Does look a lot like
it. So my initial quest was to look where i could download the community
edition of this, but there is not?

------
jumpcut
Looks great! Nice work

------
schuettla
interface looks nice and slick. gonna give it a try

------
pritianka
Love the name

------
amalhotra123
registration page doesn't work

~~~
joshcrowder
Sorry about that -- should be fixed now :)

~~~
amalhotra123
thanks for fixing the registration page. got the email but the clicking the
link takes me to 404 :(

------
AngryMike
It's really annoying viewing a website (especially one that asks for cash) and
not finding a page that talks about the team members behind the project. No
accountability, No way I'd sign up

~~~
leesalminen
Agreed. I do like "About Us" pages, and read them frequently. Luckily, this
founder uses his personal email address all over the site (see Contact Us,
Learn More buttons). So, with a bit of Googling I was able to learn what I
wanted to know about these guys.

------
niels_bom
Side note:

The avatars are quite stereotypical: male developer, female designer, male
project manager. Why don't you switch it up? There's female developers too.

~~~
Linnea
Didn't give much thought to the matching of the avatars to their role, just
wrote tham out as they popped into my head :) I'm the female frontend
developer that wrote it so I should know!

